# Specialized Crankset/Chainring Compatibility Question



## 00XJCO (Oct 21, 2012)

Just bought a new Tarmac SL4 with a Specialized carbon crankset. The spider has standard 110mm BCD spacing, and I was curious if I can use other brands chain rings, or am I limited to Specialized chain rings?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

You should be able to use other brands' 110mm BCD chainrings, or find a 130mm BCD to open up the selection for standard gearing. I have S-Works rings, and their mounting isn't anything different than the other brands.


----------



## karungguni (Mar 8, 2012)

I was told that the Praxis and Shimano Chainrings are compatible but the Sram is not. I am trying to find out why.


----------



## jibboo (Jan 1, 2008)

Just put a set of FSA 110BCD chainrings on a Specialized crank. Works fantastic. Before changing to a compact spider, I had (older) Ultegra 130 BCD chain rings on the full size spider. Also worked well. Do not know if current Ultegra/DuraAce rings work. It think some are non-standard...


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

I've got Ultegra chainrings on my Specialized 110 BCD crank. 4000 miles and no problems so far.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

karungguni said:


> I was told that the Praxis and Shimano Chainrings are compatible but the Sram is not. I am trying to find out why.


I'm almost sure I saw Contador running a Sram/Specialized combo. The newer Red rings will have to be re-positioned since they were intended to have a hidden bolt design, but they should go on still. Shifting won't suck or anything, but you have nothing to save you if the chain gets caught between the outer ring and crank.


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

SRAM rings work fine. I've seen stock bikes from specialized shipped with sworks cranks and red rings. SRAM makes a non hidden bolt yaw chainring for use on other cranksets.


----------



## karungguni (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. A bit short on cash and the MSRP on the Ultegra big ring was $150 alone. Do you have to change both rings? My LBS says that the SRAM rings will not work (discovered after they mounted them and confirmed by Specialized) but I have not found anything online confirming it.


----------

